# Pictus going crazy



## ftsdeploy (Feb 5, 2011)

I switched my tank from gravel to Sand, then from fake plants to drift wood and hornwort. Java ferns and java moss coming soon just waiting I don't want to make all the changes at once.


All my fish are acting perfectly normal, my pleco is happy as can be sucking on the the driftwood, tiger barbs are darting in and out of the hornwort, my gouramis are getting along, my red rainbow fish is dark red, and my loach is loving on the driftwood.... but, my Pictus catfish is darting back and forth around my tank, he looks healthy coloration is normal but i have never seen him move more than a little during the night, is this something I should be worried about?

Side note :
I just ran out of test strips but all my levels were great as of last night. I may be picking more up today.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

he'll be fine, he just needs time to settle as not all fish like as change of enviroment. my loach done this a nwhile back for 2 days but he grew more used to it and became his usaual self again.

Just give it time ;-)


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

Too much banging into the sides of the tank - or the other decorations - can cause injury, and pictus cats are notoriously easy to startle.
I agree - give him time to settle in and get used to his surroundings, try not to startle him any more than you have to.
Good luck!


----------



## ftsdeploy (Feb 5, 2011)

UPDATE:

He has chilled out, no more swimming erratically. He seems much more at ease in this natural setup, swimming along the bottom looking for food. He is much more fun to watch in this setup.


----------

